# Seagate soups up laptop PC performance with fast, 2nd-gen solid state hybrid drive



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

Seagate soups up laptop PC performance with fast, second-generation solid state hybrid drive.



> *Seagate is now shipping the second generation of Momentus XT, its groundbreaking solid state hybrid drive for consumer and commercial laptops and the companys fastest drive ever for personal computers. With a simple drive upgrade, users can boost boot-up speed and overall performance to turbo-charge their laptop PC. Seven original equipment manufacturers are gearing up to ship laptops powered by the Momentus XT drive. The drive is now available at online retailers Amazon, Canada Computers, CDW, Memory Express, NCIX, Newegg, and TigerDirect.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


-- Tom


----------



## dustyjay (Jan 24, 2003)

I just ran the price at New Egg for this drive. $239.00 , I only paid $300 for my laptop.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

I paid $350.00 after rebate years ago for a 6.3 GB drive but needed another because the main 3.2 GB drive was getting full.


----------



## dustyjay (Jan 24, 2003)

I remember when I built my first XT machine. Complete with a 5Mb Seagate MFM Full Height Hard drive. The drive cost me about $500 and another $200 for the MFM controller. My next computer was an AT machine and the 100Mb Toshiba drive only cost me $115 dollars, plus the cost of another controller which was only $35.


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Unfortunately, a faster drive does not translate directly into a faster machine. Manufactueres like to claim that their component will cause the machine to leave all others in the starting gate. But speeding up just one part of a machine doesn't speed up everything. It will certainly help, but the drive's full potential can only be realized on a machine that can make use of the speed it offers.


----------



## dustyjay (Jan 24, 2003)

I will not be buying one in the near future.


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

dustyjay said:


> I will not be buying one in the near future.


Me, either. First of all, it's a Seagate. That's enough for me.

And it's only one part, so I don't want to join all the disappointed people who upgraded to a much faster CPU only to find it made next to no difference at all.


----------



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

IMO, it's all gonna be SSD pretty soon....And it just keeps getting better...


----------



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

Kind of like this: 

Meet Gordon, the Worlds First Flash Supercomputer


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Even beyond Flash, I doubt we'll see "drives" at all in the sense that we use them now. The only thing that separates RAM and SSD memory is speed. Once non-volatile memory can be made fast enough, the distinction between RAM and storage goes away. New architecture comes forward. They become one and the same, a single unit, and we finally have our "instant-on" machines.


----------



## dustyjay (Jan 24, 2003)

I will be able feel your furnace all the way to Roseburg.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Years ago I used to get news letters from Symantec and got a great one that was called "Need For Speed" by Peter Norton. 
Had link to it bookmarked to but it's not good anymore.

But he talked about having more than one drive and partition and even how to have the Fat size on windows I think 16 and 32 on the other partition.

Later I got a book by him also that was free and came with Systemworks and I think the same info is in that book.

This here has good info too.
http://aumha.org/a/parts.htm

Note how the drives are setup and "Swap File" on another drive and I bet at the beginning of the drive.
I had it set up like that on older PC and Swap File was on 2nd drive and also the Temp file and Netscape Cache was on that drive and nothing else. Made things run a lot faster on the Windows 95.
I tried the very best to keep only Windows on the C: drive and not days that would be a lot harder the way programs install a lot more places then the programs folder along and also into profile folders. 
It's just like PhotoShop telling you it's best to have the swap file on another partition. The more reads and writes on the same partition the slower it will get so move things around so the same thing is now getting done 2, 3 or more partitions or drives so it can speed things up. 
Plus when defraged a drive it took very little time and I only had to do 2 of the partitions most of the time because all the other that got used were not being used the same way.

Seeing how I moved and old software is boxed up not sure what the book name was now but it was about 10 years ago and looking here I am guessing it was "Peter Norton's Guide to Norton Systemworks 2.0 ".
http://www.allbookstores.com/Peter-Nortons-Guide-Norton-Systemworks/9780672315282
He has so many books.
http://www.allbookstores.com/Peter-Norton/author/5
Other "Edition" make it look like there is more.

But Norton Speed Disk would let you lock folders so that they stay in one place and not get moved all over as you write files that belong in that filder. That way when it goes to read the data it does not have to be busy looking all over the whole drive or partition but only a part of the partition that the folder is in.

I think he said you should not get a drive over 30 GB or 40 GB and think we were starting to see 80 GB to 100 GB then but he was saying the smaller ones are faster.

Now look at all that is many times faster then 10 years ago.

I remember thinking I never fill up 6.3 GB drive but it got easy to fill drives up. Something that small now days will get full in no time with a couple large program.


----------



## DaveBurnett (Nov 11, 2002)

I keep Win 98SE on all my machines purely for Norton Utilities - specifically Disk Doctor and Speed Disk as they are both the only utilities that fully work correctly with FAT12/16/32 drives. Older PerfectDisk will defrag folder entries and System Files, but CHKDSK does not handle them at all well. I use FAT32 on USB drives mostly, but do keep loads of Portable ,DOS and Linux Apps and recovery stuff on USB disks. My current favourite is a 120Gb MK1214GAH 1.8inch \Drive in a Startech Infosafe USB enclosure.
I have always tried to keep swap files on separate disks (as per Peter's advice years ago)


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Wow must love Norton Utilities as much I do. I have new boxed version of SystemWorks 2005 I never open. That is one that is made to back up with CD etc where it was 2001 or older versions I have used.
I just got that last version because it was like $19.00 with the rebates. Don't see the fights like you used to on selling because of the many other places that sold computers and software are not around now so the fight to bet the others in price stopped. 
Then I moved and got new PC with XP Pro and just changed the old ways but thinking back I always liked Norton Utilities.
Plus we don't see post on it like we used to see a lot of and that is I can not defrag or it keeps starting over etc etc. 
I even tried the Windows defrag and it would start over very easy and I have to watch what was running. But Speed Disk I could defrag and play cards etc on the same drive and never had any trouble. 
Now I don't even worry about the defrag. I use Diskeeper 2009. Newer version would be a lot better but I am OK with what I have. 
I do miss the old Zone Alarm Pro I had on the older PC. Last of the 4.x version and before Check Point took them over and made ZA go down hill. I could still install the old version and have it work. I learned how to save all the info so I can install other older version and put in the key code etc but then it will gave me 30 days but then it lets me change the info and once I do that it tells me my years is up but it acts as if the time ran out and it did years ago so it remembers dates because it check at ZA site. 
I got to find that old Guide to Norton Systemworks 2.0
Plus this is first PC I have not has a Zip drive on. I got like 3 or 4 drive drives. 
Had odd troubles with then but seem if you don't install the software then things are Ok but you are warned not to run Speed Disk on them.


----------

